# 5901 problem



## andreyincao (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a 07 camry le. I just installed the viper 5901 remote starter. I just found that my when I remote start my car, neither the front lights nor the tail lights are on. I saw other people's car the head lights and the tail lights are on when the remote start the car. Does anyone know this issue? Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

andreyincao said:


> I got a 07 camry le. I just installed the viper 5901 remote starter. I just found that my when I remote start my car, neither the front lights nor the tail lights are on. I saw other people's car the head lights and the tail lights are on when the remote start the car. Does anyone know this issue? Thanks



Normally the head lights come on in newer cars when they are started, thus if they are not working you need to hook up another accessory/ignition wire?
Light info on an 07 Camry

Parking Lights+ do not use, relay rests at gnd 
Parking Lights- black - switch or BECU, 26 pin plug, pin 23
Notes: The Body ECU is attached to the back of the fuse box under the driver side dash.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

2007 Camry:

PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) GREEN (+) AT THE FRONT OF FUSEBOX


----------

